# kdepim 4.4_1



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi!

After todays updtae of:

```
kdepim4 4.4.4_1 deskutils  Libraries for KDE-PIM applications 
kdepim4-runtime 4.4.4_1 deskutils  Libraries for KDE-PIM applications 
kdepimlibs4 4.4.4_1 deskutils  Libraries for KDE-PIM applications
```

KMail doesn't start anymore or better AKONADI does not work.
There are errors from TEST 5 to the last one.

Thanks.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 14, 2010)

If you didn't update gettext, libao, libogg this may help 
`# portupgrade -rf gettext libao libogg`
In process answer "yes" for virtuoso.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 14, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> If you didn't update gettext, libao, libogg this may help
> `# portupgrade -rf gettext libao libogg`
> In process answer "yes" for virtuoso.



Thank you.
Problem was "akonadi".


----------



## sverreh (Aug 26, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Problem was "akonadi".



I know it is a long time ago, but can you describe what you did to get akonadi running?

Two weeks ago I upgraded my home computer from 7.2 to 8.1, and everything works nicely with kde4. So I thought it was safe to upgrade my computer at work from 8.0 to 8.1, but no! Kmail refuses to work correctly, akonadi spits out errors, and when I close the popup with akonadi errors, Kmail disappears. I must admit that I did not update my ports tree to the newest version before reinstalling the ports but kept the ports tree for 8.1-release. I also used mostly packages with portmaster (the -P option) The reason for this was that I was hoping to avoid the enormous updates required when some port versions are jumped. (jpeg comes to mind.)

So, with no luck reading my mail, I decided to update the ports tree with portsnap. Reinstalled everything with portmaster, but no luck. Kmail was now completely useless, "check mail" and "send" were always greyed out, and Kmail again disappeared as soon as I closed the akonadi popup.

I searched the forums and googled, but found nothing that helped. What I found was that akonadi is now required for Kmail, and will soon be required also for Korganizer x(  . In some Linux forums I found several hints that akonadi does not work via NFS, and that could be my problem, but I found no solution. My mailserver is accessed via NFS. (I had a problem with Openoffice over NFS earlier, but solved that by commenting a couple of lines in /usr/local/openoffice.org-3.2.1/openoffice.org3/program/soffice to prevent file locking.)

Has anybody a working installation of the newest Kde4/Kmail over NFS? Can you share your experience?

Just to avoid the obvious proposals: Yes, I had HALD and DBUS enabled and running, as well as mysql-server.

Finally I ended up doing a 


```
# freebsd-update rollback
```

and am now back to 8.0.

Everything works nicely. Of course there is always the annoying akonadi popups, but closing them does no harm.


----------

